# email viedo



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

Does anyone know of any free software to convert a video so it will email It is 1.3 g

Thanks Bigdog


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bigdog said:


> Does anyone know of any free software to convert a video so it will email It is 1.3 g
> 
> Thanks Bigdog


I would upload it to youtube.com and email the link.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Even if you could get that to compress some, it will never be small enough for most e-mail systems to allow.. I second Youtube or some other sharing site... Or, you could always FTP it to someone you are both savvy enough..


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

*It is absolutely rude to email large videos*, as they can be too large and not show up, take FOREVER to download (especially on dial-up), and are a general PITA. In one case, I had to get ISP assistance to manually delete a large file that was clogging the mailbox and preventing other mail from being stored. I couldn't even delete it with the standard webmail interface. As suggested, use YT, Vimeo, flickr, or photobucket and send the link only.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too big to email, every email system I know would reject it due to its extreme size.. 
Try something like Dropbox.


----------

